# Illustrator - Pfade zu Flächen



## the_black_hawk (11. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in Illustrator das Brandenburger Tor nachgezeichnet (ca. 4 Farben) und hab jetzt eine Gruppe mit sehr vielen Pfaden und zusammengesetzten Pfaden.

Nun möchte ich von dieser Gruppe(Brandenburger Tor) einen Bereich subtrahieren (Text).

Normaler weise Gruppiert man einfach die beiden zu subtrahierenden Objekte um dann das Obere von Unteren wegzuschneiden. Das funktioniert nur leider nicht mit Gruppen die unzählige Objekte beinhalten. 

Den Text habe ich bereits auf ein Objekt beschränkt, aber wie bekomme ich alle anderen Pfade nun auf eine einzige Fläche?

Ich freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. April 2011)

Hi,
je nachdem ob die Pfade verschiedene Farben haben würde ich dir das Pathfindermenü ans Herz legen.
Falls du die Pfade im nachhinein noch benötigst müsstets du den Text eben sooft multiplizieren wie du Pfade hast und dann jeweils den Text von den Pfaden abziehen (Pathfinder). Eventuell helfen dir auch Schnittmasken.
Kann unter Umständen sehr in Arbeit ausarten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kalterjava (11. April 2011)

Ohne Screenshot ist das ein wenig schwer nachzuvollziehen um wieviel einzelne Objekte es sich handelt etc.

Spontan fällt mir da die Lösung mit dem Pathfinder ein. Du machst 3 Gruppen in der Ebenenpalette, die letztendlich zusammengefügt 1 Einheit bilden.


Du wählst Gruppe 1 aus und Gruppe 2 und wählst dann im Pathfinder die Option "Vereinen".
Jetzt hast du nur noch 2 Gruppen. Mit diesen Beiden machst du das gleiche, so dass nur noch eine große Fläche übrig bleibt.

Ich weiß, jetzt ist alles einfarbig und ich weiß nicht wie komplex du das ausgemalt hast, aber ansonsten gibt es in CS5 die Funktion "innen malen".

Vielleicht ist das jedoch die Lösung für dein Problem:

Du markierst alles was zusammengehören soll, wählst dann im Menü:

OBJEKT - INTERAKTIV MALEN - ERSTELLEN (Wert 100% Genauigkeit)

Dann

OBJEKT - INTERAKTIV MALEN - UMWANDELN

Jetzt müßtest du ein einzelnes Objekt mit deinen unterschiedlichen Farben bekommen, so dass mit dem Pathfinder subtrahiert werden kann (Modus: Verdeckte Fläche entfernen - Deine Schrift muss als Pfad vorliegen).

VG


----------



## the_black_hawk (11. April 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

zu 1. 
von jedem Pfad einzeln den Text abzuziehen wäre sicher möglich, allerdings auf Grund der unzähligen Pfade eine Zumutung

zu 2.
Das mit den drei Gruppen hab ich nich kapiert^^

zu 3.
interkativ Malen hab ich bereits probiert, leider passiert hiermit nicht wirklich was (außer das die Pfade in eine weitere Gruppe kommen)

Zur besseren Veranschaulichung habe ich einen Screenshot angehangen. Es passen aber nicht alle Pfade rauf, aber denke ist ersichtlich wies werden soll 

Also von Prinzip her soll einfach die Weiße Kontur vom "A", von dem Tor subtrahiert werden, so dass später die weiße Kontur Transparent ist.


----------



## kalterjava (11. April 2011)

Hi,

ich kann dir nur anbieten mir die Datei mal auf deinen Webspace zum DL zu legen - PN an mich und dann schau ich es mir morgen an. Sieht sehr schön aus.

Hab aber nicht ganz verstanden, wie das Endresultat aussehen soll.
Dort wo die weiße Kontur zu sehen ist, soll das Tor durchscheinen?

Um sicher zu gehen kannst du ja kurz in Photoshop (falls vorhanden) das Endresultat fertigstellen und nochmal hier hochladen, damit man sieht wie es werden soll.


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2011)

Ich denke du kommst am Ende besser, wenn du einen Pfad erstellst, mit dessen Hilfe du eine Schnittmaske erstellen kannst.
1. Zerstörst du dabei nicht das vorhandene Tor,
2. Kannst du auch im Anschluss Änderungen an allem vornehmen und
3. Stören dabei die unzähligen Pfade nicht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. April 2011)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das dein Tor unnötige Pfade besitzt. Ich mein das du gewisse Objekte vereiigen könntest, bzw. zu Fächenobjekten umwandeln könntest.
Ansonsten schieße ich mich Marco an, aber das habe ich ja auch schon vorgeschlagen.

Grüße


----------



## the_black_hawk (11. April 2011)

Nein, das Tor soll nicht bei der Kontur durchscheinen, sondern der Hintergrund. (Finale Datei per Photoshop liegt im Anhang)

Also die Kontur vom Text soll vom Tor weggeschnitten werden. (Dass dort wo die Kontur war, der Hintergrund ist)



> Ich denke du kommst am Ende besser, wenn du einen Pfad erstellst, mit dessen Hilfe du eine Schnittmaske erstellen kannst.



Wie genau meinst das? Neu anfangen?^^


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. April 2011)

Hi,
ich denke er meint das du eine Kontur deines A anfertigen sollst welches du als Schnittmaske verwenden kannst.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (12. April 2011)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich denke er meint das du eine Kontur deines A anfertigen sollst welches du als Schnittmaske verwenden kannst.
> 
> Gruß


 
Jepp, eben so wie man eine Schnittmaske anwendet.


----------



## the_black_hawk (13. April 2011)

Also ich hab jetz die Kontur als einzelnen Pfad (das Tor ist nach wie vor eine Ansammlung von Pfaden)
Wie gehts nun weiter bezüglich der Schnittmarke?(arbeite sonst nur mit subtrahieren)


----------



## the_black_hawk (21. April 2011)

keiner mehr eine Antwort? Wär super wenn mir noch jemand dabei helfen kann.


----------



## ink (21. April 2011)

Moin
Was möchtest du denn noch wissen, was nicht schon genannt wurde?
In der Hilfe steht ne ganze Menge über Masken, die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens spuckt auch etwas aus.
Tip: Schere -> Kontur beschneiden -> Rahmen ziehen -> Schere -> Kontur beschneiden -> Ankerpunkte auswählen -> Verbinden -> x2 -> Schnittmaske anwenden -> Olé

Beste


----------



## the_black_hawk (23. April 2011)

also entweder wisst ihr nicht was genau mein Problem ist, oder ich versteh euch nich 

das Problem ist dass mein Tor(von dem was weggeschnitten werden soll) aus vielen Pfaden besteht. um die Kontur jetzt wegzuschneiden würde ich wie folgt vorgehen.

1. Pfade vom Tor gruppieren
2. Tor-Gruppe mit der Kontur gruppieren
3. Pathfinder -> Subtrahieren (oder  Schnittmaske erstellen)

Aber jetzt ist entweder alles weg bis auf die Kontur(die jetzt das Tor zeigt), oder es ist alles weg, bis auf einen Pfad des Tors.

Illustrator scheint also die Gruppierung der Tor-Pfade zu ignorieren. Wie kann ich das anders lösen.

PS:
den Lösungsanstatz mit "Schere" versteh ich absolut nicht.


----------



## smileyml (26. April 2011)

Ich glaube weiterhin eher, das du nicht weißt was eine Schnittmaske ist!

1. Zeichne einen neuen Pfad so über das Tor, das es das abdeckt, was später sichtbar sein soll.
2. Gruppiere alle Pfade die zum Tor gehören.
3. Wähle das gruppierte Tor und den "neuen" Pfad aus und wähle bei im Menu (rechte Maustaste) Schnittmaske erstellen.

Alle relevanten Vorteile steht unter #6

Das alles wurde aber bereits gesagt!


----------

